

Ask HN: What do you use for a payroll app - n72

I'm starting a very small startup and was advised to use something like Paychex.com. I was just wondering what other people used and what they're experiences were with them. Also, any other suggestions on housekeeping type software would be greatly appreciated.
======
bigmickey
I have used Sage for my UK-based freelance company (which has never had more
than 2 employees). I don't think it is the most intuitive piece of software
but my accountant uses it too so it makes it easy to export data for him to do
end of year accounts etc.

------
hmahncke
We had a generally good experience with Paychex for payroll.

However, we have recently switched to TriNet - it's a bit more expensive, but
a more comprehensive offering - full outsourced HR support for employees,
great health care coverage, etc.

------
wj
We use Peak Payroll at my day job. They have better customer service than ADP.
No matter what provider you use you'll have a headache one day though.

------
tyrelb
Simply Accounting up here in Canada... direct deposit through Beanstream...
runs at $40 per mo...

